# Year and Originality of this Elgin



## methos109 (Dec 9, 2009)

I just purchased this Elgin and was wondering what components on it are factory. I believe its a 1937. The fenders appear correct but not sure about the chainguard. The stem may have been changed?? Any thoughts on the rear carrier? Its a good rider as is but I may research the original color and eventually repaint. Any insight would be great. Thanks.


----------



## RMS37 (Dec 9, 2009)

Your Elgin is not far off as it sits, these bikes were generally minimally equipped so it is more a matter of subtraction than addition to make it correct. 1937 is a good guess for the bike, it is a Westfield product so the serial number will give you the year it was made and roughly place it during the year by the sequential number.

The bike likely did not have a rack or chain guard when it was sold. The rack is a CWC unit and in not correct for the bike. The chain guard is a generic period item and could have been purchased in the day as an accessory.

The fenders look correct for a late version of the bike and if it is a late version, the paint would have been the three stripe paint job in black/white or red/white rather than the earlier dart pattern


----------



## methos109 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Elgin*

Phil, Thank you for the very useful information. Its good to know it's by Westfield, these Columbia's keep following me home. If its the early dart pattern then it will be straightforward enough to do the stenciling.


Bryan Russell


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Dec 11, 2009)

*Elgin*

VERY NICE BIKE, HERE'S MY ELGIN MOTOR BIKE.


----------



## methos109 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Elgin*

Sweet ride!! What year?


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Apr 26, 2010)

I think 34


----------

